# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Lets Talk Eastman Line.

## KoalaBear

Hi all 

am considering purchasing one of the Eastman Mandolins either a MD 515, with its gloss finish, but have also been playing the Eastman MD 305, with satin finish, and Eastman 
MD 315.In playing the last two both have their own appeal, and am having difficulty choosing the better Mando.Each seems to have its own voice.Dennis Vance from the Mandolin store has good things to say about the 305 ....and commends the Eastman line for its quality and sound design.Can we hear from players who have these mandolins so that I can have good guidelines as to my ultimate choice.I have also played the  515 and find it charming with its delightful voice.While in the store at Guitar Factory in Gladesville ,Sydney, the people there are generous enough to let me play a Collins F5, and  a Weber, and am absolutely blown away with their beautiful voicings.However, Collins and Weber mandolins are too expensive, so am using the F5 Collins as a benchmark, and find that the Eastman Line comes close to mimicking the sound of the Giants like Collins, in the store.So Let`s talk Eastman! Which Eastman would you choose and why? Please assist.

----------


## OneChordTrick

Sorry if this comes across as glib but choose the one that you like the sound of best!

If one of the 300 series sounds best then get that unless you’re swayed by the “snob value” of the higher range series. I asked a similar question recently and the consensus was that most of the premium of the 500 series over the 300 was better tuners and a hard case.

----------


## KoalaBear

[Wish upon a star for a Collins....WoW! 

The MD 515 has a wonderful sound while the  cosmetics are spectacular.The 305 really delivers a smooth sound but all these instruments don't cover all areas as far as strumming, single lines, harmonies, chop chords etc etc...so even the top outstanding mandolins fall short in one or two areas.when I listen to the strumming and chording of these instruments from online videos of Utube I don't hear a full satisfying chordal tone ,its either too metallic or lacks  penetration by being too tiny.All seem to have a brilliance in the treble that sparkles due to the combination of Solid Spruce top and Maple back and side.But when listening to the bottom end the 305 seems to deliver a dark tone the 304 tone on the low register is tiny and dead.A mandolin should have both bass tone and treble tone equally potent delivering the pure pitch of the notes, the fundamentals, with sparkle, in both registers, so that the voices blend and achieve sonority.Too many overtones flood the voicing of the mandolins.I hear this flood of overtones in the higher end of the Eastman line.But it`s not to say that overtones are bad.Depending on how one plays, overtones can create a rich sound (515 in mind) that is very appealing.However, am more in favour of a mandolin like the 305 that achieves delivering the sound of fundamentals without the flooding of overtones, which in some cases may or may not clash with appealing sound of a melody, with drones, rich intervals, that accompany the main line (melody) with harmony.The search continues.....and  Collins achieves a good balance in both voices that gives a brilliance in sound that the Eastman cannot achieve.


The Eastman MD 515:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## surfguy13

Eastman's gloss finish is beautiful and really does enhance the look of the mandolin.  I can understand why anybody would choose the gloss over the matte finish.  However, the gloss finish is quite sticky and therefore won't appeal to everybody.  It is also very soft in the first year or two of life and it is VERY easy to mark it so beware!  Personally I don't like matte finishes either on the neck or body, for me its gloss every time, in terms of feel, particularly on the neck.

Eastman has come a long way in the last 10 years and there have been massive improvements in their instruments.  They are exceptional value for money and seem to use consistently high quality woods.  Can they compete with the well known US manufacturers?  Probably not.  However if your budget is limited and you can't stretch to the top end US instruments Eastman is a fantastic option, regardless of which model you choose.

----------


## yankees1

Don't be swayed by the number ! A higher number doesn't mean a better sounding instrument ! I once had a 915 Eastman but the sound was far inferior to the 500 series mandolins I owned . Of course the poor setup job I got from the Mandoshop contributed to the poor sound of the 915.

----------


## KoalaBear

Yes agree with your remarks gloss adds a big difference  in the visual appearance of the instrument......

here is the gloss on the Collins F5 but how much does gloss contribute to the sound of the instrument .My guess is that gloss possibly has a minimal effect on sound production here more knowledgeable contributors may add their thoughts on the topic:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&type=3&theate

----------


## Mando Mort

My most recent purchase was the Eastman 615 and I love it for the sound, playability and looks.  I tried the 515 and would have gone with that one except I liked the finish on the 615 and I could afford it.  I don't think you can go wrong with any that you are considering.  An earlier post said to go with the one you think sounds the best, and I couldn't agree more.

----------


## MikeZito

Something worth considering?

Unless I am mistaken, your post makes it seem as though you are in Australia, and you have been able to play a few Eastman's near you . . . so why not just purchase one of the mandolins that you are playing, instead of ordering from the internet?   

I only ask because there is almost always a variation from instrument-to-instrument, from any manufacturer, especially the PacRim instruments -  so why take a chance on finding an Eastman in-hand that you like, and then getting one shipped to you that may not have the exact same tonal and/or physical qualities?

In short, if you have one in you hands that you like - grab it!

Just a thought . . . .

----------


## CES

I own a 315, and agree that their tone is Collings-esque, but definitely not Collings. Ive played 615 and 815s I wouldnt trade my 315 for, and Ive heard a couple of higher end models that were awesome. The tuners, bridge, tailpiece, and gig bag are cost saving features, and when I first got it I thought about changing out the tuners and bridge, but have gotten used to them, theyre functional, and I doubt Ill ever get around to it. I did get a Travelite case to replace the gig bag...

If you can play all three, get the one that sounds and feels the best to you. None of these are going to have a great bass response, because its just not how theyre voiced. Of course, my perspective is skewed as a Silverangel owner...

Good luck!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## KoalaBear

> My most recent purchase was the Eastman 615 and I love it for the sound, playability and looks.  I tried the 515 and would have gone with that one except I liked the finish on the 615 and I could afford it.  I don't think you can go wrong with any that you are considering.  An earlier post said to go with the one you think sounds the best, and I couldn't agree more.



After playing the 615 today at the store am very happy with its performance.Either would possibly suit me just need a couple of weeks to have the funds.Like its cousin, the 515,  is excellent in appearance and has  a formidable sound.

----------


## Charles E.

I have owned a few Eastman mandolins over the years including a 315. The sound for the price range was good, however you should know that with the 515 you get better tuners and a cast tailpiece. Those two things are worth the extra cost to me.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

Are all of the mandolins made around the same time?

I ask because, there shouldn't be a big difference in tone between a 305, 315 and 515 if they are from the same time periods.

----------


## mrmando2015

I used to have a 315 that I thought was really good. It was extremely playable, and the intonation was great. It had a lovely mellow tone. I wouldn't have minded a little more bass, but it always sounded lovely. I never minded the tuners or tailpiece either, though I upgraded to a hard case. I ended up wearing through the satin finish on the neck in less than a year (I could never decide whether to be disappointed in the finish, or pleased with how much practicing I was doing lol). I think a matte vs a glossy finish can affect the tone to varying degrees, with a matte finish making it more open and less piercing or focussed, just my two cents though.

Play it first if you can, I tried a number of higher series Eastmans before buying they were all pretty good, but the I got 315 sounded and played the best.

Ultimately traded out for a flat back A-style, but I needed something that looked a little less modern for renaissance fair gigs.

----------


## farmerjones

It seems like Eastman's 515 or F5 equivalent model body size is a touch smaller than a true Gibson or Flatiron. I remember trying to fit an F5G into my Eastman case. It wouldn't fit. Eastman posts their body dimensions. I'm still looking for Gibson's.

----------


## Br1ck

A satin finish is going to shine up over time where your arm touches it. I don't mind this look at all, my 15 series Martin guitar has a large shiny spot.

There is a classy look to the 500 series Eastmans that the 300s lack. All else being equal, if I were keeping it for a while,!id buy a 500.

If my goal was to upgrade in a year or two, I'd start a fund with the difference and get the cheaper mandolin. Tone is basically the same.

----------


## Trav'linmando

Koalabear, I have 3 Eastmans. I found they fit my hands nicely. Some folks don't agree wirh the shape of the neck. Personally, I would purchase the one YOU like the sound of the most. Then, test different types of strings and picks. You will find a combination that's a winner. BTW, my favorite to play of the three is the 404 oval hole. Best sound is the 815.
Good luck and hope this helps.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## KoalaBear

> Koalabear, I have 3 Eastmans. I found they fit my hands nicely. Some folks don't agree wirh the shape of the neck. Personally, I would purchase the one YOU like the sound of the most. Then, test different types of strings and picks. You will find a combination that's a winner. BTW, my favorite to play of the three is the 404 oval hole. Best sound is the 815.
> Good luck and hope this helps.



Need to audition the 815.The ones that stand out for me are the  305 and 515 also the 615 sounds good.Lets hear from people who have these mandolins.Not easy to choose  one from this lot. The sound of the Eastman line is awesome. What ultimately is your deciding factor  besides the mandolin with the best sound?
Here is a link previewing the Collins F5 selling at 11 Gs.Think Amazon in Oz will sell more Mandys than the Gladesville Guitar Factory:

https://www.facebook.com/gaetano.bev...50773331646229

----------


## OlDanTucker

When I bought my 515 (about 7-8 years ago) there were two 515, a 615, and a Varnish 915 that had all just come in. Even thought they were within a couple of serial numbers from each other they all sounded pretty different.  The 915 looked the best, but wasn't noticeably better sounding. The 615 had the best chop but kind of thin on the high strings.  One of the 515 was very "collingsesque" even though I didn't know what that was then, but lacked authority. But the 515 I bought was the loudest and had a really punchy midrange with just enough chop and sweet top end to get by. So they are pretty different.  I wouldn't buy one without trial period or hearing it personally.  You gotta bond with it. 

Another thought:  A new Eastman 5xx and up F is going to run over a $1000. Another $800 gets you into the used Collings MT or Pava market.  I can tell you from experience that's a huge step up. Maybe the 305 will get you by until the inevitable MAS sets in.

----------


## surfguy13

> Yes agree with your remarks gloss adds a big difference  in the visual appearance of the instrument......
> 
> here is the gloss on the Collins F5 but how much does gloss contribute to the sound of the instrument .My guess is that gloss possibly has a minimal effect on sound production here more knowledgeable contributors may add their thoughts on the topic:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&type=3&theate


The Collings F5 is really lovely!!  So tractile with the gloss finish. 

The gloss finish that Eastman use _does_ effect the sound, certainly in my experience.  It is a particularly heavy lacquer.....I believe they use poly with nitro over the top?.  My Eastman T49V archtop guitar has the vintage finish which is a much thinner finish than the gloss and it is much brighter than my 900 series archtop with the standard thick lacquer.

----------


## Jim Garber

KoalaBear: good luck on your search. However, note that the name of the mandolin you cannot buy is *Collings* not Collins.

----------


## Bill Cameron

I am guessing you are looking from 305 to 515 because those are the models available to try locally? Because the natural step up from 305 is 505, and dont underestimate the value of the better hardware. I’ve played 40 years, my 2009 505, with the classic red finish, is the best one I’ve ever owned (yes I’m cheap, but I do play professionally) and absolutely unbeatable value. I don’t get the same richness of bass sound from any 305 I’ve tried. (Bear in mind, the 500 line was the original Eastman budget line. The 300s were brought in on the plan ”let's make something cheaper, because we’ll be raising prices across the board soon”. Not a criticism, but thats what happened.) And I stand by my opinion that the 500’s have better wood too. (I distinctly prefer the look and sound of the classic red finish to the generic and possibly overly thick sunbursts, and it displays the grain much better). Whatever you do, have fun with it.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Relio

The amount of craftmanship that goes into an Eastman is not the same as Collings. In fact, I've never played a bad Collings. I've played about 10 different Eastman's and only liked one. I'd say you need to play them first.

----------


## vintelemon

I have a MD 505, gloss. As a beginner, (7 months of lessons), I am very pleased with this instrument. I am now experimenting with different strings. I agree with what others have said, buy the one that sounds and feels right for you. Good luck!

----------


## J-45er

MD315 Spruce top; maple back and sides; nitro finish
MD515 Spruce top; maple back and sides; nitro finish
MD815 Adirondack top; maple back and sides; nitro finish

I don't own an Eastman but, within the last year, I strummed and plucked an 815 and either a 315 or 515 (don't know which) at a local store in the U.S.  The Adirondack top on the 815 seemed to make quite a difference in sound - noticeably brighter/louder/ring. (There are other treads about whether an Adirondack top on a mandolin is worth a higher price.)  I think the 815 was priced around $1,500 U.S. (could have been a little more).  Likely, the only reason that it had not been sold was that Eastman had used a greenish stain color. The 815 I tried had a very remarkable sound that I believe could go up against any (I mean any) brand in a bluegrass setting. 

Given the comments earlier, it may be best to play the Eastman you are actually buying before you make the purchase.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## roysboy

Several years back on the hunt I had the opportunity to play most of the Eastman line . I felt that hands down the 305 and 315 had the warmest , most open sound and the best projection . They were all very playable , I felt , a nice radius fretboard and , for me , a nice neck profile in general . But without question I 'd choose the 305 or 315 again for the reasons stated above. I sold the 305 to buy a Kentucky as I liked that tone and volume even more . I've since played many Eastmans and my opinion hasn't changed . Although easy to play I find they don't seem to have that full warm tone I prefer .For whatever this is worth .......good luck

----------


## KoalaBear

Ok let me place you in my predicament.After playing the 305 I like it a lot.At the store in Gladesville its going for $695 AUS.Also at Zenith music in  Western Australia the Kentucky KM 150 purchase price is $AUS 730.This one I don't have a chance of playing since the store in my vicinity do not stock the Kentucky.Can contributors here who have the experience in playing both instruments, make the comparison and recommend which would be the `Best Buy`.Which would you recommend of the two? Why?.At the moment am currently in the process of recording my 3rd CD and would like opinions for the instrument with better projection, volume and all round good balance in treble and bass.Will possibly upgrade to a higher model later but for the time a quality instrument is essential for my upcoming projects.Please assist and am looking forward in reading your valuable comments.

----------


## Eric Platt

I'm in the camp of buy the one you like. My only Eastman right now is my octave. So it's definitely apples to oranges. Like the sound, and personally prefer the matte finish. But, in one month, already have a glossy neck from playing and a large glossy spot on the top from where my pinky often moves around.  

The tuners are very inexpensive, but they work. Similar to the tuners on a Big Muddy mandolin. I've not had a problem with mine. Although there is probably more variation in them than in higher cost tuners.

----------


## KoalaBear

> I'm in the camp of buy the one you like. My only Eastman right now is my octave. So it's definitely apples to oranges. Like the sound, and personally prefer the matte finish. But, in one month, already have a glossy neck from playing and a large glossy spot on the top from where my pinky often moves around.  
> 
> The tuners are very inexpensive, but they work. Similar to the tuners on a Big Muddy mandolin. I've not had a problem with mine. Although there is probably more variation in them than in higher cost tuners.


So you would recommend the Eastman MD 305 over the Kentucky Km 150? There are no stores in my location to audition a Kentucky KM 150. Or are the two on a par with sound and design???

----------


## Loubrava

> Ok let me place you in my predicament.After playing the 305 I like it a lot.At the store in Gladesville its going for $695 AUS.Also at Zenith music in  Western Australia the Kentucky KM 150 purchase price is $AUS 730.This one I don't have a chance of playing since the store in my vicinity do not stock the Kentucky.Can contributors here who have the experience in playing both instruments, make the comparison and recommend which would be the `Best Buy`.Which would you recommend of the two? Why?.At the moment am currently in the process of recording my second CD and would like opinions for the instrument with better projection, volume and all round good balance in treble and bass.Will possibly upgrade to a higher model later but for the time a quality instrument is essential for my upcoming projects.Please assist and am looking forward in reading your valuable comments.


Buy the 305 and start recording if the 305 has good intonation it will record great no worries. I've played them and just like everybody says there a fine instrument and if you like it then get it. As it's all personal opinion on these instruments no right or wrong. Buying the Kentucky 150 sight unseen is a risk you may or may not like it. A bird in the hand................
Lou

----------


## roysboy

> Ok let me place you in my predicament.After playing the 305 I like it a lot.At the store in Gladesville its going for $695 AUS.Also at Zenith music in  Western Australia the Kentucky KM 150 purchase price is $AUS 730.This one I don't have a chance of playing since the store in my vicinity do not stock the Kentucky.Can contributors here who have the experience in playing both instruments, make the comparison and recommend which would be the `Best Buy`.Which would you recommend of the two? Why?.At the moment am currently in the process of recording my 3rd CD and would like opinions for the instrument with better projection, volume and all round good balance in treble and bass.Will possibly upgrade to a higher model later but for the time a quality instrument is essential for my upcoming projects.Please assist and am looking forward in reading your valuable comments.


see my post above

----------


## KoalaBear

> Several years back on the hunt I had the opportunity to play most of the Eastman line . I felt that hands down the 305 and 315 had the warmest , most open sound and the best projection . They were all very playable , I felt , a nice radius fretboard and , for me , a nice neck profile in general . But without question I 'd choose the 305 or 315 again for the reasons stated above. I sold the 305 to buy a Kentucky as I liked that tone and volume even more . I've since played many Eastmans and my opinion hasn't changed . Although easy to play I find they don't seem to have that full warm tone I prefer .For whatever this is worth .......good luck


 Your taste and choice is determined by playing both instruments.You say u like the tone and volume of the Kentucky .I would say that examining the components of each would be the way to go, in choosing the better instrument, rather than just determining the choice on sound and volume alone.Let me see if we can look as the specs for each in later post, to view the pros and cons(look at choice of woods, fretboard, bridge material,scale length etc.etc in design )  of each instrument.Perhaps you are  right, but having no opportunity to play the Kentucky, remain undecided at the moment.Dennis Vance at Mandolin store praises the Kentucky highly but his opinion is that the Eastman 305 is better built.But then choice of an instrument is always subjective.You buy what you like.Who knows a place in New South Wales where in can play a Kentucky KM150?The issue remains unresolved.It`s a two horse race.Photo-finish equal firsts?Tanx guys.

 Tan In Gondiland

----------


## mushin

I started off with a Kentucky KM150. I just purchased a Eastman MD505 and I'm blown away. The neck profile feels much better to me.
To my ears the Eastman sounds fantastic. Both mandolins came from The Mandolin Store. I'm so grateful I found out about them on this site. Great to deal with and the set up is amazing. Down in San Diego we don't have many mandolins to test drive.

----------


## KoalaBear

> Several years back on the hunt I had the opportunity to play most of the Eastman line . I felt that hands down the 305 and 315 had the warmest , most open sound and the best projection . They were all very playable , I felt , a nice radius fretboard and , for me , a nice neck profile in general . But without question I 'd choose the 305 or 315 again for the reasons stated above. I sold the 305 to buy a Kentucky as I liked that tone and volume even more . I've since played many Eastmans and my opinion hasn't changed . Although easy to play I find they don't seem to have that full warm tone I prefer .For whatever this is worth .......good luck


Notice your valuable contribution to this thread:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...150-Surprising

further Royboy

 What mandolin is shorty using in his recordings on SoundCloud?:


https://soundcloud.com/shortymack

Anyone know the model mandolin in the recording `RED PRAIRIE DAWN`

https://soundcloud.com/shortymack/re...edium=facebook

Tanx guys!

----------


## Eric Platt

> So you would recommend the Eastman MD 305 over the Kentucky Km 150? There are no stores in my location to audition a Kentucky KM 150. Or are the two on a par with sound and design???


I've not played a Kentucky KM-150. So can't comment. However, I have played other Kentucky mandolins. They are good. It really is subjective at this point. If you like the sound of the Eastman, buy it. Don't have regrets. There is always something "better" or a better deal just around the corner. Buy what you want and be satisfied.

Have played both Eastman and Kentucky mandolins where I have gone "nope." And have played ones that are like I really want it, but can't justify it.

----------


## billykatzz

> Down in San Diego we don't have many mandolins to test drive.


Not since Bob Paige's Buffalo Brothers closed

----------


## Bob Buckingham

I have an early 315 that I have hot rodded with larger frets, better tuners and an Allen tailpiece.  It is a hoss, and would not sell for three times what I have in it.  It is not mint but a great sounding and playing instrument.

----------


## KoalaBear

> I have an early 315 that I have hot rodded with larger frets, better tuners and an Allen tailpiece.  It is a hoss, and would not sell for three times what I have in it.  It is not mint but a great sounding and playing instrument.


It similar to the 305?

----------


## Charles E.

The 305 will be identical to the 315 but without the scrolly and pointy parts.

----------


## Svea

A couple of thoughts. My two mandolins are a 2010 Collings MT wide nut, purchased new, and a 2017-18 Eastman MD315, purchased new.(These now come with a cast tailpiece!) Actually, the sound of these two is remarkably similar. The differences are a sweeter tone in the higher registers of the Eastman, and a crisper, louder projection across the spectrum from the Collings. But that is really splitting hairs, and the Collings has a few years on the Eastman. I had played a couple Eastmans years ago, and I believe they have recently upped their game in tone, fit and finish! For me personally, I can't decide which mandolin is my favorite, they are that close. I was able to compare at least 8 Eastmans when I picked out my MD315. Some of those were higher end models, but this one in particular outshine the lot in my opinion. SO I would say to pick one out of the lot and be happy!

Svea

----------


## tankertoad

I bought a 505 and a 515 following Dennis's advice and he has been right on each time. They are incredible instruments and they sound spectacular. I trust his judgement. I am more than pleased.

----------


## KoalaBear

> I bought a 505 and a 515 following Dennis's advice and he has been right on each time. They are incredible instruments and they sound spectacular. I trust his judgement. I am more than pleased.


Thanks everyone for all your input.Am going to purchase the Kentucky mainly due to the  neck size which would make it easier to play with the 1.1/8`` nut width .Further seeing Adam play this instrument at Mandolin store it seems to have an even balance throughout the treble, middle and lower voicing.The D 305 has nut width  size of  of 1.3/32 ``smaller then the KM 150.These differences are tipping the scales for me, while both have solid spruce tops, and maple back and sides.The difference in sound when you audition these two would possibly stem from these combination woods and their add-ons. The KM 150 has a rosewood fingerboard and rosewood bridge, while the 305 has and ebony fingerboard and ebony bridge.Both share the maple neck.All in all, both punch out a phenomenal sound, and in the last call depends on what you prefer, as well as, taking into account the size of your hands in preference for a shallow or deep neck profile,string and course spacing  as a guide to comfort playability with the neck.Am also really impressed with the whole Eastman line and in August 2018 will purchase the Eastman 515 as my recording mandolin.

Enjoy the music.

Tanx everyone

www.reverbnation.com/gaetanobevilacqua

` Songs of the Gondwana Coast`CD.

Tan

----------

Charles E.

----------


## gummia

I have an 2006 815 Eastman F5.   For the first couple of years I was never happy with how it sounded. Thin, bright and little sustain.
But after a few tweaks it is a completely new instrument.  I put EVO larger frets on it, CA ebony bridge. That really helped with the sustain and volume.  But then last year I made new bone nut myself and some minor things from the Mandovoodoo method. Just sanding the edges of the F holes just a little bit to get rid of any unevenness and sharp corners. That warmed it a bit.  Then using Silk&Bronze strings seems to do it good.  So now I have it set up exactly the way I like, low action, great sustain, decent volume and much much warmer tone.  It didn't even have a chop in the begining.    So whatever Eastman you get, as always good setup makes all the difference.

----------


## Svea

I don't know. My Eastman came set up perfectly and sounds like a million bucks. As I mentioned earlier, they really upped their game recently in all respects. And not to discourage the original OP from getting the Kentucky but, as I own the two mandolins with 1 3/32 and 1 3/16 nuts, I can say they are both easy to play! So I think sometimes all this minor nut width measurement is splitting hairs a bit. You can't know what you prefer until you actually compare two or several mandolins in person.

Svea

----------


## KoalaBear

> I don't know. My Eastman came set up perfectly and sounds like a million bucks. As I mentioned earlier, they really upped their game recently in all respects. And not to discourage the original OP from getting the Kentucky but, as I own the two mandolins with 1 3/32 and 1 3/16 nuts, I can say they are both easy to play! So I think sometimes all this minor nut width measurement is splitting hairs a bit. You can't know what you prefer until you actually compare two or several mandolins in person.
> 
> Svea


Have a Barnes and Mullins 100 Mandolin made in Italy/London with a gorgeous sound with Spruce top and Brazilian Rosewood back and sides and the neck is thick, a thinner neck like the KM would make it easier to play.Its another consideration besides nut width when choosing rival instruments besides all other  aspects of design and sound production.

----------


## Br1ck

I would encourage anyone to take a road trip to a good dealer and get an education that in the end will serve you well. Now if you don't want to know, and I can understand that point of view, what a really good mandolin sounds like, just buy what you can and be happy with it. If you really can not tell the difference between a $500 mandolin and a $5000 mandolin, then I guess I'm happy for you.

But be honest with yourself. I myself am somewhere in the middle. I do not play mandolins which I either wouldn't or couldn't  afford. I could buy a $7000 mandolin, but wouldn't,  I could not buy a $20,000 mandolin. Well I could if I thought I'd die in the next ten years.

I had an Eastman MD 505. It was a very decent mandolin built at a price many can afford. I was very happy with it until I started playing the relatively modest, and I am talking relative here, Collings MT, Weber Galatin, Northfield F5S, satin Pavas and the like.

I am truly sorry for those whose hearing is so poorly developed that they can't.(or perhaps happy for them). I have played maybe thirty Eastmans. None have been bad. None have had a satisfying G string. None have sounded anywhere as good as a Collings MT, and I'm not that thrilled with the Collings tone. I have played some nice Gibsons, and for what I would ever consider paying for a mandolin, nothing has come close to that classic Gibson tone. That is just how it is.

I play my Michael Kelly about as much as my Silverangel, mainly because I'm so lazy and that mandolin is in reach. I practice with it all the time, have an emotional attachment to it because I made it play good, but it is not anywhere close to the quality of sound my Silverangel puts out. But it is on par with the Eastmans and Kentuckys I've played.

I'm right now on a mission to educate guitar players I know who have piezo pickups about the importance of good electronics down stream. Some actually think their $4000 guitars with K&K pickups sound fine right into a mixing board, or a $100 digital pre. Yes,you make sound, it may sound ok to you, but I've had people tell me they sounded just as good as when they tried a Grace Felix.

Really? Self delusion runs rampant. It's taken me six decades to get to the point I don't bs myself, unless a pretty girl walks into the room. I still have a ways to go with that one.

----------


## Caleb

My philosophy: Find what works and stick with it.  If that’s an Eastman, great. After that is solved, make it about music and not the gear.

----------

B381, 

farmerjones, 

gummia, 

lflngpicker

----------


## mandolin tony

I have 3 Eastman's, a 305, a 400 oval hole in mahogany & a MD505CC/N. they all talk to me & they all have a very different sound from each other. but the one that has that sweet sound to my ears is the 505.

----------


## Svea

> I had an Eastman MD 505. It was a very decent mandolin built at a price many can afford. I was very happy with it until I started playing the relatively modest, and I am talking relative here, Collings MT, Weber Galatin, Northfield F5S, satin Pavas and the like.
> 
> I am truly sorry for those whose hearing is so poorly developed that they can't.(or perhaps happy for them). I have played maybe thirty Eastmans. None have been bad. None have had a satisfying G string. None have sounded anywhere as good as a Collings MT, and I'm not that thrilled with the Collings tone. I have played some nice Gibsons, and for what I would ever consider paying for a mandolin, nothing has come close to that classic Gibson tone. That is just how it is.


Excuse me? "Poorly developed hearing"..... sounds like maybe you should listen to yourself talk more. I'm not sure who you are directing those comments to, but I can assure you that I personally have excellent musical hearing. I have played stringed instruments all of my long life. I'm also a decent mandolin player, and an accomplished guitarist, singer and performer. And Im a female who understands amplification! Fancy that. I've played (and owned some) examples of very high end guitars and mandolins. So here is the thing. The G strings are about the same on my Collings MT and my Eastman MD315. Take my word for it, or not. But your comments can go a bit farther if you considered your approach.

Svea

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Br1ck

I never intend to be specific in my comments. If you have found that one in a thousand Eastman I'm happy for you. My comments were intended toward those many individuals, and I run into them all the time, who delude themselves that their instrument is just as good as that they cannot afford. That is just being dishonest with yourself.

Would I be driving a Porsche if I could afford one? Maybe or maybe not, but my Honda is certainly not as good a vehicle as far as performance goes, and I'd not kid myself.

I had a guy insist I play his guitar because it was so good, better than a much more expensive guitar he sold. He asked me how much I thought he'd payed for it. I said about a hundred bucks. I was spot on. That is what it sounded like. He had done a great setup on it though, and that is what I complemented him on. 

If you know sound, then you know what quality AD/DA converters sound like. You know what a good microphone pre amp sounds like, or what a really good channel strip in a high end mixer sounds like. It does not come cheap. Most gear, thank God it is out there, is built to a good enough standard, but one shouldn't delude oneself it is just as good as what really is. I've had people tell me an Art Tube pre sounded to them as good as an Apogee channel strip. Well, even to my age abused crappy hearing, that is just nonsense. Is an Art Tube pre worth having? Sure, if it is better than what came before.

That is all I'm saying. Be honest with yourself when it comes to such things and their relationship to the money you can or want to part with, because I want a Heiden,more a Dude,nor a Gilchrist,but it is not going to happen, so I've learned to go with the pretty good that I've got.

----------


## ukrobbiej

Well, I recently acquired a very nice Eastman MD504 that I am very impressed with.  I would agree that Eastmans can vary a lot in sound.  I played another 504 in a different shop that wasn’t half as good.  There was just something about mine.  I compared it to a Lebeda and a vintage Gibson.  In my mandolin orchestra there are also some very nice instruments to compare it to- Phil Davidson, Vanden, Weber. I’m not by any means saying it is better, but for a brand new instrument, it holds its own, is lovely to play, intonation is spot on all up the neck, and is extremely well made.

And no, there is nothing wrong with my hearing thank you!

Robbie

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Eric Platt

I have mentioned this in other threads, is my Eastman octave as good as a Flyde? No. Although a friend who has one was quite happy playing my Eastman at a jam. I'm not going to pretend it's the best out there. I'm sure there are other octave mandolins that blow mine out of the water.

After many years of playing music, am happy with what I have. Spent more than a small fortune chasing a sound when in reality the sound is in my hands and not a piece of equipment.

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

lflngpicker, 

Mando Mort

----------


## ABmando

Have a recent purchase - Eastman 515/V varnish - and to me - it is as great as some that cost thousands more.  I think their quality control is going up.  I was at a store and played some Eastmans and frankly, they all sounded good!  I am not sure this is true years ago.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

Here's my take on Eastman.

1.  Narrow nut width.. unplayable
2. Some of the best I have seen have the "antiqued" finish that looks like a Jr. High School wood working project gone bad.
3. Some of the best had abbreviated fingerboards.. no sale

When EASTMAN makes special models they tend to be far superior to the standard line, here I am speaking of replicas of famed instruments such as the Washburn.  One model I liked in its design and execution was the mandola, unfortunate about the nut width.

----------


## lflngpicker

> Here's my take on Eastman.
> 
> 1.  Narrow nut width.. unplayable
> 2. Some of the best I have seen have the "antiqued" finish that looks like a Jr. High School wood working project gone bad.
> 3. Some of the best had abbreviated fingerboards.. no sale
> 
> When EASTMAN makes special models they tend to be far superior to the standard line, here I am speaking of replicas of famed instruments such as the Washburn.  One model I liked in its design and execution was the mandola, unfortunate about the nut width.


I respect your opinion and I realize we don't all have the same needs as players.  I am comfortable with a narrower nut width for certain kinds of playing that require more speed. Traditional blue grass mandolins, as you know, have a 1-1/16" nut and flat fingerboard, something that I think is quite fine.  I realize everyone has a different approach that works for them.  I do like the antiquing, somewhat like a road worn Strat, on some mandolins.  The Eastman's actually have pretty high standards of fit and finish on this and more standard high gloss finish models.  Agree to disagree?  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

Mando Mort

----------


## Mr5150

> Here's my take on Eastman.
> 
> 1.  Narrow nut width.. unplayable
> 2. Some of the best I have seen have the "antiqued" finish that looks like a Jr. High School wood working project gone bad.
> 3. Some of the best had abbreviated fingerboards.. no sale
> 
> When EASTMAN makes special models they tend to be far superior to the standard line, here I am speaking of replicas of famed instruments such as the Washburn.  One model I liked in its design and execution was the mandola, unfortunate about the nut width.


To each their own. You find the nut width impossible to play, I find it easier to play than a wider nut.

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

lflngpicker, 

Mando Mort

----------


## mushin

> To each their own. You find the nut width impossible to play, I find it easier to play than a wider nut.


I couldn't agree more. I just picked up a Eastman MD 505 and it fits like a glove. It's funny how the whole nut width thing works. I prefer a 1 3/4" nut on guitars, But on mandolin the narrower the better. Another thing... I'm a contractor and got hands like a lumberjack, who knows.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

These are personal opinions... prompted by   "Let's Talk EAstman Line"

As I posted in the nut width thread...
I prefer 33 mm (a scrid less than 1 5/16ths Inch)
1 1/4 ok..
Less is not ok for ME..

You have your own preferences .

Eastman with 1 1/16th is unplayable for me.

If their narrow nuts are playable for you, and you like jr High woodworking failures for finishes.. by all means, buy them.

PS  I have spent the last 28 years making items which involve "antique" like finishes. Put simply I fake an old look and am still, after almost 3 decades doing this,  still trying to achieve that which others seem to do much better than I. 
There are many luthiers who do a credible job in aged finishing; in my opinion, Eastman is not among them.

All the above are personal opinions and I am in no way suggesting you adopt my position.

But try something wider for yourself and see if you like it, it is the only way to know.

----------


## Drew Streip

The problem is, you never lead with "unplayable *for me*" -- it's always laid out as a fact until you're pressed on it. I can't tell you how many times I've seen you post that. 

It's your opinion, which is fine, but if you're not in the minority, at the very least there's a 50/50 split. 

Eastman mandolins are not Gibson, or Collings, or any other small-shop instrument. But they most definitely are:
(1) playable -- or else nobody would be buying them
(1b) accessible -- or else nobody would be buying them
(2) attractive to many -- or else nobody would be buying them (or commenting on them, as I frequently experience)
(3) following market demand regarding fingerboards -- have you ever seen anybody ADD the extension? Do you actually play notes on the extension? And if it's a visual thing, do you also demand that A-style mandolins have an extension? Or do you only play F-styles? 

(1b) is probably the most important point. Do you want people to have access to relatively affordable, better-than-average quality mandolins, or do you prefer a different entry point? Be honest. If you think that a $100 Rogue is superior in both absolute and relative value, that's a perfectly valid opinion. 

*To the OP:* If a person playing mandolin can't afford/doesn't want a boutique instrument, Eastman is, in my opinion, a fine choice. I play a 515, "antique" finish. I'm not a professional. The sound has evolved after 2 years of playing it, and it frequently gets compliments from seasoned listeners. And I'm quite sure that 99% of people who listen to my band wouldn't notice if I started playing an objectively "better" mandolin tomorrow.

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

BillWilliams, 

Caleb, 

John Lloyd, 

lflngpicker, 

Mando Mort, 

sblock, 

soliver, 

Svea

----------


## lflngpicker

Drew, That coming from you who performs with a nice Eastman instrument, and receives compliments, means a lot.  I agree.  A mandolin is something you want everyone who has a desire to play and own, to do so.  A well made, good looking and sounding mandolin that is affordable for a working man, as I was, is an important issue of availability.  Thank you for putting that so well.  My Varnished Eastman does not look like a failed Jr. High woodshop project, but I have known some young people as an educator that had some serious talent in many areas, including wood working.  Thanks for articulating this perspective.

----------


## Mr5150

> These are personal opinions... prompted by   "Let's Talk EAstman Line"
> 
> As I posted in the nut width thread...
> I prefer 33 mm (a scrid less than 1 5/16ths Inch)
> 1 1/4 ok..
> Less is not ok for ME..
> 
> You have your own preferences .
> 
> ...


If you dont like Eastman, dont buy an Eastman. Fairly simple. 

Like the above poster said, if they were not well made and designed, no one would buy Eastman. Why would I, a musician of 45 years, pay a $1000 for my second mandolin, an Eastman if I did not perceive it as a very playable and well made instrument? Note my signature, I dont play low end stuff. My first, a The Loar 520, had a wider nut and a decent build, but was harder to play for ME. For ME! Get it?

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

lflngpicker

----------


## David Kennedy

Koala Bear, I bought a 305 from the Gladesville Guitar Factory and I am very happy with it. The only problem was the tuners which were very tight and inconsistent. I replaced them with a set of Rubner tuners which cost about $65. The new tuners made a huge difference. I don't feel that this was an excessive outlay for a lower priced mandolin.
I went through the Rob Meldrum set-up book, and the only thing I needed to adjust was the height of the bridge. It now plays beautifully. Mind you I believe the Gladesville people do a set-up prior to shipping.
I love the tone of the mandolin and could not be happier. Good luck with your choice.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## mandolin tony

I can't believe we have mandolin snobs here. I know we have old car snobs in the hobby that think there Corvette is the Best car out there because they have receipts to show how much they spent on getting it in A1 condition. meanwhile it has the wrong battery, hose clamps & type of tire. same thing with banjo hangout there are a lot of people there that only play a Gibson & if you have a Morgan Monroe they look down on you & never have a nice word. I was hoping this place was better, but I guess not. it's all about the name on the head stock instead about how it sounds & makes you feel on the inside. one last little thing. I own a Gibson RB-250 banjo that goes for over 3k. but guess what I like my ODE model C better &n I only paid $600.00 for it.

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

lflngpicker

----------


## soliver

Im a big fan of Eastman... I own a 305 which I scrimped and saved for and was so excited to get, because as Drew said, the alternative low ball instruments were not nearly as good (excluding Kentucky that is). I hear others talk about the tuners on their 300 models, but Ive NEVER had issue with mine. I have been seeing and hearing some fret wear lately (after 2+ years), though that is all Ive had issue with.

Some people have just decided that sub $2000 is sub par, and that is unfortunately sub-cool.

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Svea

> I’m a big fan of Eastman... I own a 305 which I scrimped and saved for and was so excited to get, because as Drew said, the alternative low ball instruments were not nearly as good (excluding Kentucky that is). I hear others talk about the tuners on their 300 models, but I’ve NEVER had issue with mine. I have been seeing and hearing some fret wear lately (after 2+ years), though that is all I’ve had issue with.
> 
> Some people have just decided that sub $2000 is sub par, and that is unfortunately sub-cool.


Yeah, pretty much. This has been an interesting topic. What really strikes me is how people have such strong opinions regarding Eastman mandolins. Why do you think that is? 

I feel that for a person coming here to the Cafe asking about Eastman mandolins, that there is a lot of experience. She or He can decide based on the comments if they want to pull the trigger on one. And if they do and don't like it, well....there is that classifieds section. It looks like Eastmans sell pretty darn quick. 

The most important thing is THE MUSIC. We love our gear too. Just don't let the details of your equipment take precedence over the music you make. 

Svea

----------

lflngpicker, 

Mando Mort

----------


## KoalaBear

> Koala Bear, I bought a 305 from the Gladesville Guitar Factory and I am very happy with it. The only problem was the tuners which were very tight and inconsistent. I replaced them with a set of Rubner tuners which cost about $65. The new tuners made a huge difference. I don't feel that this was an excessive outlay for a lower priced mandolin.
> I went through the Rob Meldrum set-up book, and the only thing I needed to adjust was the height of the bridge. It now plays beautifully. Mind you I believe the Gladesville people do a set-up prior to shipping.
> I love the tone of the mandolin and could not be happier. Good luck with your choice.



Hi Dave,

 greetings from the Gondwana Coast (Lake Illawarra to Bateman`s Bay).

Yes agree with you about the Eastman 305.The Gladesville gang do a good set up while in the store Paul got his hands on the MD 515 to tune it, and he plays music that  blows the roof away with that thing, his playing is absolutely wonderful .Then he plays Carolan on the 305 that really entices the listener with the wonderful melodies.Am  going back to the Store to see if there is a 505 and will possibly either buy the 305,505, or 515  from the Eastman line.

Won`t knock Kentucky, have the Kentucky KM 150 on delivery from Zenith music in Western Australia.

Yeah ` Laurentia in Gondwana`.

Tani Eastman.

P.S You mention Rob Meldrum set-up book.....where can one get this one?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Louise NM

> Yeah, pretty much. This has been an interesting topic. What really strikes me is how people have such strong opinions regarding Eastman mandolins. Why do you think that is? 
> 
> Svea


I wonder how much of it comes from preconceived ideas about country of origin.

My viola is Chinese-made, and I have been very happy with it. (It was not cheap.) Shortly after getting it, I was tuning and warming up at a rehearsal. The person sitting next to me, known to be a gear-junkie, commented on what a great tone the instrument had, and asked to see it. Played a little, nodded approvingly, then looked at the label. Instantly, the comments changed from positive to patronizingly negative.

The Pac-rim instruments probably won't appreciate the way old Italian violins or Loar-era Gibson mandolins will. That's not my concern, though, as I buy instruments to play and not as investments. There are plenty of Stradivari violins that are not great, but are valuable because of the name. Plenty of no-name instruments that are fabulous but not highly valued. Eastman mandolins have a specific look, and are made on a particular pattern. You like it, or you don't. 

To my amusement, the same person who was dissing my viola ten years ago remarked last month about how beautiful the figure is in its wood. Short memory!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## John Uhrig

Love my Eastmans!   ....I've had my 514 for 11 years now....It's a keeper
Have had my bowlback for 2 1/2....It's been my daily player since I got it.
Sound, ease of play, fit & finish are great on both.
Would I like to have a nice old Gibson, SURE! , but until then I am more than satisfied with these

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Br1ck

I don't think country of origin is an issue for me. I bought my daughter a $5000 Chinese viola that had been reworked by a local violin shop. It was better than the other instruments we had on trial that cost up to $10,000. The Chinese builders are capable of building any quality you want to pay for. I think the Kentucky master series is pretty impressive, and Northfield make some of my favorites. When I had the chance to work my way up the import ladder at the Mandolin Store, every Eastman f hole mandolin sounded roughly the same, witch was really pretty good. Kentuckys did too, until you hit the 900 and above. But I left the store thinking I would have had to pay the extra grand and get the Northfield F5s. This would have bought me not so very much improvement.

Then you get handed an MT or, God forbid, a Gibson F9.To my ears they are significantly better.

If you are serious, or even curious, find a large dealer like TMS and work your way up the ladder, stop at the price that would be the most you are willing to spend, then go one step higher. You may or may not adjust your budget accordingly. If the Eastman 305 is where your budget stops, play a 505 and see for yourself if you might be willing to stretch for one.

You will never like an Eastman if you don't like the neck, or a Kentucky if you don't like a flat board. 

It is my personal opinion based on my experience, for me to hear what I want to hear, $1200 for a used A style is the price I'd have to pay, for others it might be $2500, others might need $10,000. I'm not going to  critisize someone who needs a $10,000 mandolin.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Eric Platt

Guess I'm lucky that way. Don't like the sound of Collings mandolins or most Gibson F models. Yes, I like F2 and F4 models. Otherwise I'd probably save my money for a LaPlante F model if I wanted to go that route.

I have no illusions that my Eastman octave mandolin. It was available. That made a difference to me. Would rather be playing an instrument than just saving money and thinking in a decade or so I'll actually buy something.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Br1ck

Those Eastman octaves really serve a purpose for those wanting a new flavor to play with but don't want to sink a ton of money into one.

I have a parlor guitar and a 12 string made by Pono, Indonesian made instruments which I bought around $800 used. I knew neither would get much play time but didn't want to buy junk.

The Eastman arch top guitars serve the same purpose.

----------

Eric Platt, 

lflngpicker

----------


## mandroid

> Sorry if this comes across as glib but choose the one that you like the sound of best!


 A friend, local retail music shop worker, went to the importer  warehouse, and went thru a dozen lookalikes , and picked one like that, 

 by what it sounded like...

----------


## Chopchop

I have a narrow Eastman, a wide Collings, and a Washburn with a big ole neck.  They all sound great in someone else's hands but I think they have a fine home where they are.  Fit and finish is good on all three although I find myself doodling on the Washburn the most.  Personal preference folks.

----------


## ABmando

I am confused by all this talk about nut width.  Many of the Eastman mandos have a 1 3/16 inch wide nut.  What the heck is the issue here?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Folkmusician.com

Just wanted to say, newer Eastman's have a slightly larger neck. I don't know the specific difference in specs, but it has changed. You can feel it if you compare something now with something several years back.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## KoalaBear

> Just wanted to say, newer Eastman's have a slightly larger neck. I don't know the specific difference in specs, but it has changed. You can feel it if you compare something now with something several years back.


Exact measurements , please.Thank you.

----------


## Eric Platt

> Those Eastman octaves really serve a purpose for those wanting a new flavor to play with but don't want to sink a ton of money into one.
> 
> I have a parlor guitar and a 12 string made by Pono, Indonesian made instruments which I bought around $800 used. I knew neither would get much play time but didn't want to buy junk.
> 
> The Eastman arch top guitars serve the same purpose.


That's what I was trying to describe. Thanks for actually putting it out there properly. It's like the Taylor 150e. A decent 12 string guitar for not much money for those who want to have one around, but don't plan to make it their main instrument.

Thing is, if I do eventually upgrade to a different octave, will keep this one around for the sound. It's combination of size and scale length seem fairly unique.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Svea

For those who don't like the tuners on their new Eastmans, try lubricating them before spending more money and time on swapping them out. I used a plastic toothpick dipped in some Tri-flow sparingly on all the places that rub, and it made a world of difference. Plus, I'm one for leaving things as "stock". I'd messed around so much years ago with guitars that way, and realized my time was better spent on practicing.

Svea

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Caleb

My 2006 Eastman 505 had the best tuners I'd ever used on any instrument - way better than the ones on my Collings MT or my Larrivee guitar.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> My 2006 Eastman 505 had the best tuners I'd ever used on any instrument - way better than the ones on my Collings MT or my Larrivee guitar.


Hi Caleb, You know, these Schallers on my Eastman MD805/V are very smooth and keep the thing in tune nicely.  Loads of sweet tone and sustain, too.  I tried to sell it and realized I couldn't let it go, even though it meant I had to spend more on the new Pomeroy I am waiting for right now.  Eastman makes a very nice instrument at this price point.  There are people enjoying them all over the world!

----------

Caleb

----------


## fumblefour

I have an MD404 (a bit of an outlier in the the Eastman range in that it has Mahogany back and sides rather than maple, and a black gloss finish to the spruce top). It is very easy to play (albeit some may find the neck a bit narrow),and has a sweet tone - especially since I put Thomastik strings on it. I have to say that it struggles a bit to be heard when I play (or rather try to play, as a beginner) in local pub sessions, even when it had D’Addario strings; but then it is an oval hole, and at the time I bought it primarily for learning classical on Caterina Lichtenberg’s Artistworks course.

So like it a lot. It was the one I thought sounded closest to what I imagined I wanted out of the instruments I was able to try in various stores here in Scotland, including other Eastmans. But subsequently having tried a few higher end mandolins at mandolin weekends , I suspect eventually I will want to trade it in when I can afford to and when I won’t feel too embarrassed to play an instrument way better than my skills justify (well that probably already applies to the Eastman)! 

Looking at what I just wrote, I see I said ‘I like it a lot”...so I guess I don’t really, really love it. I hope that mandolin and I will meet one day!

----------

